

Virtual Hackathon - $5k in Prizes - breck
http://lincolnlabs.com/hackathons/virtual.html?hn

======
Morphling
Expect: "Official Rules:

1\. Eligibility: The Liberty Hackathon Contest (the “Contest”) is open only to
contestants 18 years of age or older who are legal residents of the United
States (“Entrants”). The Contest is subject to federal, state, and local laws
and regulations and is void where prohibited by law."

It's only for US citizens.

~~~
erichurkman
That's not wholly unreasonable for something new. Drafting something that
respects wider international law is difficult; there are age and parental
restrictions in many countries, content restrictions in others, restrictive
copyright laws in others.

~~~
villek
True, but saying "Compete anywhere remotely in the world" on the page is
misleading since it gives the impression anyone could participate.

~~~
erichurkman
Fair enough, I missed that originally. I seem to automatically skip header
images, they are usually full of useless marketing messages that I scroll down
a few ticks instinctually any time I see a full-width "hero" image.

(Edited to correct Firefox's dictionary suggestion.)

------
aandon
Interesting idea, this is the first virtual hackathon I've ever seen. Wonder
if this is the first time someone's ever tried this. Could be huge

~~~
personalcompute
Global Game Jam [1] and Ludum Dare [2] are two other 'virtual' hackathons.

[1] [http://globalgamejam.org/](http://globalgamejam.org/)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludum_Dare](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludum_Dare)

